# 2011 builders challenge



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, we tried this last winter, but it never quite came off. Now it's time to try another one!

Subject(s): (Just to make it different here than the one on LSC) rail car, lineside structure, or something to do with animals.

Size: 1 sq in to 288sq inches (2sq feet) actual

Budget: Maximum of $15 in new expenditures - beg, borrow, trade, but please don't steal whatever else you may need. This includes paint and glue. But we'll spot everybody 1 new tube of glue and 1 new bottle of paint off the expense sheet. Fair enough?

Qualifications: Must be a new project, entirely researched, planned and constructed during the challenge period. Challenge period will run Friday January 7 to Monday February 14 2011, beginning and ending at 10PM Pacific time. Giving you 37 days and/or 6 weekends. Entries with build log and materials/expense list should be posted on this forum no later than Friday Feb 18, 2011 

Voting/Judging: The voting will be done by all general forum members, and will begin Sat the 19th and run through the following Friday the 25th. Judging will be based on the following: 1. Overall appearance/execution 2. Originality 3. Clarity of photo/description log. A maximum of 10 bonus points will be awarded to beginning builders to help level the field. There may or may not be a 4th category of 'builder's favorite' determined by popular vote of the participants themselves.

Prize? TBA

OK, who's in?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

here's a google book full of ideas.... http://books.google.com/books?id=gIs5AAAAMAAJ


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds interesting! Count me in! 

Robert


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

$15 new....as in new expense, or does that factor in bits in the parts/spares bin Mik? 

I tried this last year, but had a little surgery that bumped me out....


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Do we say what we're going to build, or just build it and post pics? 

Robert


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

General rules of engagement: If it was in your parts bin prior to Jan 7, 2011, it's 'free'. If you can get it given to you, it's 'free'. If you can horsetrade for it, it's free - unless you and a buddy are trying to help each other cheat by buying what the other needs. If you steal it out of your kid's toybox, or spouse's sewing kit without asking, it's twice current retail.... unless your kid is already grown and out of the house. 

"New purchases" means, stuff you bought after Jan 7 - Even if they are 2nd hand. To be fair, you count the purchase price, not the shipping or sales tax. The cost of 1 tube of glue, and 1 bottle of paint is 'free', but non-transferrable toward any other items. Keep track of what you had, what you spent, and what you mooched. If you go a little over- less than, say 30c, that's probably OK. 

We'll define "lineside" structure as any building or fixed accoutrement having something to do with the operation or maintenance of a railroad. 
We'll define "railcar" as any non-self-propelled passenger, freight, or MoW piece intended to run primarily on the rails. 
"Something to do with animals" is a really,really broad category on purpose. Just about anything to do with pets, livestock, wild animals, or even non-sentient mythical beings is fair game. It could be a structure, a vehicle, a mini-scene, just about anything, as long as it obviously relates somehow to animals. 

Keep a "build log" as you go, showing what you did and how. This is your chance to tell your story. You won't have to actually post it until the very end of competition, if you're shy. If you don't have a digital camera or webhosting, then we'll try to figure something out. The whole point of the challenge is to simply build something unique that you can be proud of within the timeframe and budget... Trust me, it can be as fun as you want it to be. 

Lastly, if you plan to compete both here and on LSC, you may want to consider building two different projects. I tried to limit the subject overlap because the same stuff in both places might become summat boring.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds like fun! Do I have to officially sign up, or just show up by the deadline with a completed project? I'm not sure yet whether I'll have the time, but I'd like to give it a shot.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By DKRickman on 09 Jan 2011 08:31 AM 
Sounds like fun! Do I have to officially sign up, or just show up by the deadline with a completed project? 
whichever makes you happy. Just post a new thread here with the build log. and say it's a challenge entry.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay Mik; 

I'm in. Decided I will build an "Obstruction Removal" vehicle for my Brandywine & Gondor RR freight train. In Middle Earth, "obstructions" are usually nasty things like balrogs, trolls, bands of orcs, sundry rogue dragons, and some new critters that Sauron managed to breed before the "unfortunate" meltdown of the Ring of Power. Handbell choir practice was cancelled for tonight, so I will have time to look through my piles of junk for likely parts. If I have enough stuff for this vehicle, I'll take photos and post a Challenge 2011 thread once things are under way. I suppose my model is also the prototype, since there are no prototypes for railroads in Middle Earth. 

I'll file this under both of your threads. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## m ledley (Jan 18, 2009)

why not make this part of the allready exsisting photo contest


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By m ledley on 11 Jan 2011 12:28 PM 
why not make this part of the allready exsisting photo contest

The photo contest is official, the challenge is not? We also won't judge on the quality of the photos as much as the originality and quality of the build?
Now if a 1stclass member wants to set up a poll for judging on Feb 14, I'd really appreciate that.


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

No replies for a while... 

OK, since the contest is for: "...rail car, lineside structure, or something to do with animals," I thought I'd do a model based loosely on the D&RGW cattle pens at Cimmaron. Lineside and animals! I should have some pics up this week. 

Robert


----------



## Maxryker (Jun 15, 2010)

how do i get the pictures on for the 2011 builders challenge.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice Idea. I'm in

Jerry


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Naptowneng on 13 Feb 2011 03:42 PM 
Nice Idea. I'm in

Jerry

Do you work fast? lol. You have until Friday.

To post photos here you need to use a little html code if you aren't a 1st class member. Get the address of the pic wherever it is hosted online (photobucket and flikr are free, some isp contracts come with space as well.)

Then type a carrot ()


or if that doesn't work for you, just put the full address in as text http://www.blahblah.com/blahblahblah.jpg and folks will have to copy and paste it to their browser to view, which some may hold against you


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

We have the following entries:
1. Dave's artillery car








2. Mik's RPO









And the following who said they were going to participate, but need to submit a pic by Weds at the absolute latest.

3. Maxryker?
4. Naptowneng?5. rdamurphy? 

6. DKRickman?
7. paintjockey?

Anybody else?


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

A little trackside coal/wood/shed next to my water tower to provide fuel to the steam engines on my RR. Built primarily from an old wine crate made of thin pine boards. Used board for platform and shed, then cut into scale lumber for bins and boardwalk around platform. Made interior of shed with wood stove, benches and spittoon, and hanging latern from wood scraps and a plastic bead. Figures, ladde,r tools from parts box, only new item is oil can. Painted with old house paint mixed with wood preservative. Roof is beverage can run through crimper. Cost about 7.50. 

Hope pic comes through:


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Try link for pic, thanks

J

https://picasaweb.google.com/112...d2011#


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Link works, nice fueling stand. 
John


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey, I said I *might* participate.. unfortunately a lot of things have jumped in the way of such a pleasant and entertaining diversion. Hopefully I'll be better able to join in on the next challenge. 

I have to say, I'm really impressed with the models you guys have built. Makes me want to try harder at getting something done. Good work, guys!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Updated list 
1. Naptowneng - coal dock 









2. Dave - middle earth artillery car 









3 Mik - RPO turned MoW tool car 









Still not heard from: 
4. Maxryker? 
5. rdamurphy? 
6. paintjockey? 

but we have great entries so far


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If Naptowneng and Dave Meashey would like to pm me with their addresses I'll send you your prizes. I had two set back for here.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik; 

WOW! Didn't think I'd win anything, as the car is still not finished. I'll send you a PM. 

Thanks, 
David Meashey


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, you TRIED. Considering last year nobody could be bothered to even do THAT much, makes you a real winner!

Will there be a 2012 challenge next January? We'll see. I'm a stubborn SoB.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Mik- appreciate the efforts you put out. I am a beginner, and the coal bin was my first try at a structure, and it was great fun especially improvising things to detail it with. The contest gave me some initiative to do the model, as I saw something like it in Washington state last summer, and the idea just simmered, and the contest got it going.

Regards

Jerry


----------

